

An API strategy for the U.S. government - zt
http://govfresh.com/2014/01/next-us-government-api-strategy/

======
webmaven
In this context, the administration's API standards may be of interest:
[https://github.com/WhiteHouse/api-
standards](https://github.com/WhiteHouse/api-standards)

